# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Rusia luftë me NATO,10 mijë tanke për pushtimin e Ballkanit

## Darius

*Rusia luftë me NATO,10 mijë tanke për pushtimin e Ballkanit*


Marrëdhëniet në mes të Rusisë dhe NATO-së janë në një pikë kritike, dhe nuk përjashtohet një luftë në mes këtyre dy superfuqive. 



Një ekspert ushtarak rus thotë se Rusia mund të nis shumë lehtë 10 mijë tanke drejtë Ballkanit, të cilat i ka të vendosura në Malet Urale.
Konflikti i armatosur midis Rusisë dhe Aleancës së Atlantikut të Veriut (NATO) nuk përjashtohet të ndodhë në një të ardhme të afërt, në qoftë se palët nuk fillojnë që të gjejnë një kompromis.

Në një artikull të shkruar në Financial Times profesori i marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare dhe konflikteve në Universitetin George Mason në SHBA, Denis Shandol, thotë se zgjerimi i vazhdueshëm i NATO-s në lindje dhe planet për të përfshirë Gjeorgjinë dhe Ukrainën në gjirin e saj, po e fut Rusinë në një rrugë qorre, transmeton lajmi.net.

Pas luftës së ftohtë, blloku ushtarak i NATO-s nuk është shpërbërë, por vazhdoi të marrë pjesë në shumë konflikte të armatosura nëpër botë. Pjesmarrja e NATO-s nëpër shumë konflikte nëpër botë, sipas këtij eksperti, ka bërë që ajo ta shpërndajë fuqinë, për dallim nga Rusia që ka një fuqi të përqëndruar.Në anën tjetër, eksperti i Qendrës për Hulumtime Ushtarako-Politike MGIMO (Instituti Shtetëror për Marrëdhënie Ndërkombëtare në Moskë) Mihail Aleksandrov , beson se mundësia e një lufte të madhe është vërtetë e madhe, por njerëzit duhet të mendojnë në atë mënyrë që ta parandalojnë atë.

Aleksandrov thotë se Rusia shumë lehtë mund ta pushtojë Ballkanin, duke përfshirë këtu edhe Bullgarinë dhe Rumanië. Sipas tij, Rusia në këtë rast do të mund të ndërtonte një alenacë me Serbinë, ku së bashku fillimisht do të pushtonin Kosovën dhe Malin e Zi. Në këtë rast ai vlerëson se NATO do të futej në një gjysmërreth.

Ai thekson se ushtria ruse në Malet Urale ka 10 mijë tanke të cilat shumë shpejtë dhe lehtë do t’i fuste në këtë funksion. Përkundër asaj që NATO ka aftësinë për mobilizuar miliona ushtarë, sipas tij, edhe rusët do të jenë në gjendje të mbledhin një ushtri prej dy deri në tre milionë pjesëtarësh.

Ky ekspert ushtarak thotë se në këtë luftë sigurisht se do të futeshin në funksion edhe armët bërthamore, të cilat i kanë të dyja fuqitë. Ai thotë se Perëndimi mund të ketë makineri moderne, por edhe Rusia ka raketa që mund t’i hedhë nga avionët, anije dhe nëndetëse, të cilat janë të aftë për të goditur secilën pikë në Evropë.

“Rusia kontrollon shumicën e burimeve në botë, ka një territor të gjerë, dhe potenciale të madhe bërthamore. Nëse do të donte ti fuste ato në funksion mund të shkatërrojë Evropën dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Stalini nuk e ka pasur një mundësi të tillë, por ne e kemi atë”, ka theksuar ai. /Lajmi.net



p.s. *Titulli origjinal i lajmit mbaronte me ...per pushtimin e Kosoves, por une ja ndryshova ne Ballkanit pas  e gjykova si spekulativ dhe qe nuk perputhej me brendine e shkrimit.*

----------


## Darius

Rastesi qe Shesheli para disa ditesh shprehu mendimin se Serbia do rikthehet ne Kosove, qofte dhe me arme. 


SERBI - Lideri i radikalëve serbë Vojsllav Sheshel ka deklaruar se Serbia do të kthehet në Kosovë edhe me luftë nëse është nevoja. Sheshel madje ka dhënë disa pohime tronditëse kur ka treguar se në qendrën e paraburgimit në Hagë ka takuar Fatmir Limajn e Ramush Haradinaj dhe se ka kaluar mirë me ata.

“Ne do të kthehemi në Kosovë me ose pa ushtri. Duam ta bëjmë këtë në paqe dhe rezoluta 1244 i garanton Serbisë këtë kthim. S’do të pengojmë jetën e shqiptarëve dhe politikanëve të tyre. Nëse kjo do të thotë luftë, atëherë bëhuni gati, ushtria serbe do të kthehet o sot o nesër”, tha Sheshel.

Sheshel tha se do e vizitoj Kosovën edhe pse e di se do ta ketë të vështirë. “Nuk do të më lëshojnë në kalimet administrative por më duhet të shkoj ilegalisht nëpërmjet ndonjë rruge dhish që të mos më ndal policia. Do t’i vizitoj Mitrovicën, Prishtinën e Graçanicën. Mund të më vrasin por jo edhe të më ndalin”, tha ai.

12 vjet në burg në Holandë ku u mbajt si i dyshuar për krime lufte e kanë zbutur pak njeriun që është simbol i urrejtjes etnike dhe fetare ndaj shqiptarëve, myslimanëve boshnjak dhe kroatëve.

m.k/

----------


## skender76

Perfaqsuesit Serbe ne PE filluan te ngrejn zeri kto dite...

Esht vetem presion, nuk munden me teper, e dine mire...


Rusia ndenji urt kur NATO hodhi bombat mbi Beograd.

----------


## Wordless

Rusia e gatshme për Luftën e III Botërore




Rusia ka pozicionuar forca të mëdha ushtarake në Arktik, gati për të zhvilluar një luftë të re botërore kundër SHBA-ve dhe vendeve të tjera Perëndimore. Revista prestigjioze amerikane National Interest ka publikuar një studim, i cili analizon pozicionimin e forcave ruse në Arktik, duke konstatuar se atje është vendosur një fuqi aq e madhe ushtarake, e cila është e gatshme të udhëheq me një luftë botërore, e cila mund të shpërthejë si pasojë e tensioneve në mes fuqive të mëdha.

Sipas kësaj reviste, Rusia ka pozicionuar në Arktikë së paku pesë lloje armatimi, me të cilat mund ti kundërvihet çfarëdo lloj sulmi të mundshëm.

Arktiku, si një pikë gjeostrategjike, është bërë mjaft e rëndësishme për shkak të fenomenit të shkrirjes së akullit, pasi kjo mundëson studime më të lehta të ujërave, mineraleve dhe pasurive të tjera natyrore, citon Telegrafi.

Nuk duhet harruar se Rusia është plotësisht e gatshme ushtarakisht në Arktikë, shkruan National Interest duke shtuar se Rusia për vite të tëra është përgatitur ta aftësojë Arktikun, kurse për këtë e ka përvojën edhe nga periudha e Bashkimit Sovjetik.

Rusia ka pozicionuar në Arktikë katër anije nukleare akullthyese, të cilat janë të angazhuara për operacione në Arktik dhe të rëndësishme në aspektin strategjik për veprime të mundshme ushtarake, kurse SHBA dhe Kanadaja kanë vetëm disa anije të rëndomta akullthyese përgjatë zonës kufitare.

Përveç kësaj nën akull janë stacionuar nëndetëset e fuqishme Ajkula, gjithsej 6 të tilla dhe që janë superiore në raport me nëndetëset e vendeve perëndimore.

Aeroplanët luftarak Mig-31, të cilët kanë predispozita të larta për fluturime në hapësira me ajër tjetër dhe me shtypje atmosferike, siç është Arktiku, gjithashtu është një adut për luftë kundër aeroplanëve luftarakë amerikanë. Aktualisht Rusiaka mbi 200 aeroplanë Mig-31.

E njëjta vlen edhe për bombarduesit Tu-95 dhe Tu-142, të cilët gjithashtu janë të krijuar për hapësira specifike siç është Arktiku, shkruan National Interest.

Këta bombardues do të jetë e vështirë ti eliminosh në një hapësirë prej 5 mijë kilometrash, sa është radiusi luftarak i Arktikut, thotë për revistën eksperti ushtarak Robert Farli.

Farli potencon se në Arktikë janë pozicionuar njësi të ndryshme elitare të ushtrisë speciale të Rusisë, të cilat që nga epoka e Bashkimit Sovjetik janë stërvitur për sulme ndaj NATO-s dhe për luftë në rrethana të jashtëzakonshme.

Telegrafi/

----------


## ATMAN

per aktikun jane disa shtete dhe kane shume vjet qe nuk merren vesh ,aty kane dale ne pah burime te shumta energjitike dhe jane ne mosmareveshje disa shtete per ti shfytezuar, psh rusia dhe kanadaja, etj,etj

----------


## hektor.m

Nese behet kshtu ateher John Titor paska pas te drejte .

----------


## mario_kingu

eshte per te pare se cfare do ndodhi fjal  dhe mendime ka shum por nje zot e di se cdo te behet

----------


## Meriamun

Një gabim i bërë në periudhën osmane po i kushton shumë shtrenjtë ballkanit. Ishte dashur të merren të gjithë Serbët dhe syrgjynoseshin në Iran apo gjetkë andej nga e kanë prejardhjen dhe pastaj Ballkani do ishte mëse i qetë.

----------


## Wordless

SHBA– Situata ekonomike në të cilën ndodhet Rusia dëshmon faktin se politika e Vladimir Putinit është e gabuar. Kështu ka deklaruar presidenti amerikan, Barack Obama. Ai hodhi poshtë idenë se mund të ishte lënë në hije nga Vladimir Putin gjatë krizës ukrainase duke ironizuar me faktin se presidenti rus nuk ishte një “mjeshtër i shahut”.

”Vladimir Putin nuk mund të jetë një mjeshtër i shahut duke ia hedhur Perëndimit dhe Obamës. Përkundrazi, politika e Putinit dhe sanksionet perëndimore kundër Rusisë kanë drejtuar vendin në një krizë të thellë”, theksoi presidenti amerikan në një intervistë për CNN.

“Tre apo katër muaj më parë është thënë se Putini, si një mjeshtër i shahut kishte mundur Perëndimin apo Obamën, por sot ai qeveris vendin të përballur me zhvlerësimin e monedhës, me krizën financiare dhe recesionin ekonomik. Në këtë kontekst, është e vështirë të besosh se ai më ka mundur apo ka mundur SHBA-në”, theksoi Obama.

Rusia po përballet aktualisht me një krizë financiare të rëndë si pasojë e kolapsit monetar që ka prekur vendin dhe përkeqësimit të ekonomisë ruse.

----------


## VOLSIV

Sipas Albert Pike:

Lufta e tretë botërore do të duhet të bëhet në mes hebrenjvë dhe botës islame. Në këtë luftë do të duhet që hebrejtë dhe muslimanët të shkatërohen me njëri tjetrin.
Ndërkohë një numër i madh i kombeve të botës do të jenë të rraskapitur ekonomikisht dhe shpirtërisht. Në atë moment do të lëshohen nihilistët dhe atesistët, dhe do të bëhet një kataklizmë sociale.
Pasi të jetë shkatëruar kultura krishtere në botë do të futet rrënjësisht të mësuarit e satanës.

----------


## Darius

Letra ku Pike ka shkruar kete parashikim nuk eshte vertetuar kurre qe eshte autentike. Ndonese ka patur nje refuzim zyrtar nga British Museum Library qe kjo leter nuk eshte vene kurre ne stend nga ky muzeum, serisht kjo leter vazhdon e citohet gjeresisht online. Qe te jemi korrekt ne gjerat qe themi, letra e Albert Pike derguar Xhuzepe Mazinit eshte nje sajese. Sajese eshte dhe vizioni i Pike mbi tre konfliktet boterore.

Dikur ne kete forum kam shkruar gjeresisht per kete leter por me kalimin kohes dhe duke mesuar gjithmone e me shume pashe qe letra ishte falsifikim.

----------


## ATMAN

rusia eshte me krize por ruset kan pushtuar qendrat tregtare duke bere blerje me rastin e festave,sipas sondazheve popullariteti i putin eshte 80%

----------


## Wordless

> rusia eshte me krize por ruset kan pushtuar qendrat tregtare duke bere blerje me rastin e festave


Gjithashtu edhe në Shqipëri.. e ç'a pastaj ?

----------


## benseven11

> Rusia e gatshme për Luftën e III Botërore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusia ka pozicionuar forca të mëdha ushtarake në Arktik, gati për të zhvilluar një luftë të re botërore kundër SHBA-ve dhe vendeve të tjera Perëndimore. Revista prestigjioze amerikane National Interest ka publikuar një studim, i cili analizon pozicionimin e forcave ruse në Arktik, duke konstatuar se atje është vendosur një fuqi aq e madhe ushtarake, e cila është e gatshme të udhëheq me një luftë botërore, e cila mund të shpërthejë si pasojë e tensioneve në mes fuqive të mëdha.
> 
> Sipas kësaj reviste, Rusia ka pozicionuar në Arktikë së paku pesë lloje armatimi, me të cilat mund ti kundërvihet çfarëdo lloj sulmi të mundshëm.
> 
> ...


Nje gje eshte e qarte dhe e vertete,qe ruset jane shume te forte
dhe e perballojne mjaft mire akullin boren temperaturat e uleta
sepse jane trajnuar ne  kushte  klimaterike teper ekstreme ne Siberi
vend shume i ashper ne klime dhe ku ruset kane qendra trajnimi per ushtrine.
Trajnimet e ushtareve ruse jane shume te forta te veshtira,brutale,qe i ben ushtaret shume te afte dhe te forte.
Nqs ato hyjne ne lufte ne arktik me cilendo ushtri te botes,
ruset e fitojne luften,jane me te forte me te kalitur.
Per lufte ajrore aviona me aviona nuk ka garanci si del,kurse ne toke 
ne terrene akulli ushtria ruse fiton.
Ushtaret ruse e perballojne me mire te ftohtin.

----------


## benseven11

Sipas artikullit ne postin e pare,Rusia vazhdon te drejtohet
nga gjenerale me mentalitet bulli dhe megalomane.
Dikur ruset luftuan dhe cliruan  europen nga nazistet.
Sot po mendojne te pushtojne territore
Si e justifikojne kete?Me cte drejte kerkon te hysh ne nje territor
qe nuk eshte joti???
E cuditshme eshte sepse sot Rusia eshte transformuar ne shtet demokratik.

----------


## Norça.li

> Nje gje eshte e qarte dhe e vertete,qe ruset jane shume te forte
> dhe e perballojne mjaft mire akullin boren temperaturat e uleta
> sepse jane trajnuar ne  kushte  klimaterike teper ekstreme ne Siberi
> vend shume i ashper ne klime dhe ku ruset kane qendra trajnimi per ushtrine.
> Trajnimet e ushtareve ruse jane shume te forta te veshtira,brutale,qe i ben ushtaret shume te afte dhe te forte.
> Nqs ato hyjne ne lufte ne arktik me cilendo ushtri te botes,
> ruset e fitojne luften,jane me te forte me te kalitur.
> Per lufte ajrore aviona me aviona nuk ka garanci si del,kurse ne toke 
> ne terrene akulli ushtria ruse fiton.
> Ushtaret ruse e perballojne me mire te ftohtin.



Po behet fjale per luften e III-te boterore.

Kete lufte, nese ndodhe, nuk mund ta fitoje askush. Perkundrazi: humbin qe te gjithe.

Kete e dijne si "te fortit" ashtu dhe "te dobetit".

Prandaj dhe nuk do te kete L3B

*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Rusia nuk ja ka ngene per lufte, po keshtu as Nato me langojt qe rrine verdalle per nje cope kocke...
Kriza po pushton tere kontinetin , ku prioritet po i jepet paqes e jo luftes...!
Ukrahina ka kerkuar vertete per te hyre ne Nato, por qe pergjigja ishte;"do kohe te behet kjo...."
Ndaj Kievi i ka bere petullat vetem me uje, por viti 2015 do ta nxjerri me kepuce te kuqe!
Ose do te shesin menderen ne Perendim ose do ti lepijne doren qe beshtyne ne Lindje..., mvaret si do te jete situata pas disa muajsh.
Por qe nderhyrja e Rusise ne ndihme te vellezerve te etnise ruse, kjo nuk do universitet, eshte natyrshme pashka qe nuk i pelqen gjermaneve...,
duke i prishur planin e ekspansionit te merkatos qe e ka enderruar me kohe. 
Ndersa Usa, ben mire te ribleje borxhin qe i  ka Kines!
Kjo e fundit eshte vertete shqetesuese, pasi ne zemer sikur ne fytyre kane maska, e nuk i njihen qellimet ...
Ndersa Rusia dhe Amerika luajne shah, Kina ka blere tere boten, e ne fakt eshte rreziku n°1 .....!!!

----------


## Invulner

> Rusia nuk ja ka ngene per lufte, po keshtu as Nato me langojt qe rrine verdalle per nje cope kocke...
> Kriza po pushton tere kontinetin , ku prioritet po i jepet paqes e jo luftes...!
> Ukrahina ka kerkuar vertete per te hyre ne Nato, por qe pergjigja ishte;"do kohe te behet kjo...."
> Ndaj Kievi i ka bere petullat vetem me uje, por viti 2015 do ta nxjerri me kepuce te kuqe!
> Ose do te shesin menderen ne Perendim ose do ti lepijne doren qe beshtyne ne Lindje..., mvaret si do te jete situata pas disa muajsh.
> Por qe nderhyrja e Rusise ne ndihme te vellezerve te etnise ruse, kjo nuk do universitet, eshte natyrshme pashka qe nuk i pelqen gjermaneve...,
> duke i prishur planin e ekspansionit te merkatos qe e ka enderruar me kohe. 
> Ndersa Usa, ben mire te ribleje borxhin qe i  ka Kines!
> Kjo e fundit eshte vertete shqetesuese, pasi ne zemer sikur ne fytyre kane maska, e nuk i njihen qellimet ...
> Ndersa Rusia dhe Amerika luajne shah, Kina ka blere tere boten, e ne fakt eshte rreziku n°1 .....!!!


China ka  1,398,017,723  njerez.. ata po duan te pushtojne boten o vlla.. dhe jane vertet rrezik i madh.. Rusi per mendimin tim e ka mar me te drejt krimene.. perderisa ajo toke ishte e banueshme me perqindjen me te madhe nga rus.. amerikes i pelqen te jet superheroi si ne te gjithe filmat..

----------


## MaqoKorca

> Perfaqsuesit Serbe ne PE filluan te ngrejn zeri kto dite...
> 
> Esht vetem presion, nuk munden me teper, e dine mire...
> 
> 
> Rusia ndenji urt kur NATO hodhi bombat mbi Beograd.


Rusia ne ato vite ka qene afro ne kaos, si puna e shum shteteve ish komuniste, e po perpiqeshe te mblidhte veten nga ndryshimi i sistemit politik. Natyrisht qe nuk kishte shanse te merte pjese ne ndonje lufte. Nqs lufta ne Kosove ndodhte tani NATOs nuk do tja mbante b^tha aq lehte te nderhynte.

----------


## Bamba

ka me shume mundesi te filloje ndonje lufte ketu per fshirje postimesh se sa pushtimi i ballkanit!  :pa dhembe:

----------

